# Bees on my property.



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It's a honey bee. The coloration is not uncommon. Do a search on "Beelining" if you have the time and you may learn whether the bees are coming from a managed hive or are feral and liv e in a tree. Do not get hung up upon what specific "race" of bee it is. According to everything I've read the honeybee "races" in the US have been intermingled so long that the talk of "races" is almost meaningless.
BTW lovely photos, and how did you learn so quickly to post photos directly? I can't do that.:s


----------



## crazyseany (May 22, 2010)

Wow cool pics! What's the white specs? Pollen?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> BTW lovely photos, and how did you learn so quickly to post photos directly? I can't do that.:s


_LBSbandit _posted his great photos to Photobucket.com, and then linked to them here. Its quite easy to do that, but if you want a how-to-guide, see post #8 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265081-Photo-pragram
Note that _LBSbandit _used the _Direct Link_ offered by Photobucket, instead of the _Email & IM Link_ referred to in the how-to. The _Direct Link_ results in the photo being displayed directly in the thread, while the _Email & IM Link _places a link that must be clicked to view the photo.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Radar, that is going to be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## LBSbandit (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info Adrian and yes I have had a photobucket for sometime now. I am on a couple other forums. The Rose of Sharon the bee is in has very big pollen granules.


----------



## LBSbandit (Aug 16, 2012)

I took these this morning. I now have thousands of bees working the golden rod but still have no clue where they are coming from. I stood for a while to see if I could tell where they were going but they are just too darn fast and seem to have no ryme or reason to their flight path. Anyhow at least its a good sign I might be able to catch a swarm or two next season.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

those look like trevors bees. he must have hives near there.


----------

